# Glycerin soap



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We are joining "Pride of Dakota" which is an organization that promotes North Dakota products. While researching the site, we did find a few people that make "goats milk soap" One of the ladies I already mentioned uses powdered milk cause "EWWWWW, who would milk goats, I have talked to her at craft sales. There is another lady that my daughter emailed because she advertised goats milk soap with a natural glycerin base. So the lady emails DD back and says that she gets her "all natural glycerin base" from another North Dakota person that has dairy goats and she takes it from there--- but that lye soap is much too harsh and she has found that there are a lot of people allergic to lye, that all natural glycerin base is much gentler and much nicer. She has her soap in several grocery stores. What you think? This lady must use a pour and melt soap of some sort, how would you add real whole, fresh goats milk? Carolyn


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Carolyn,
Why on earth would you want to use melt and pour (chemicals) and add goat milk soap.. What they told you is bunk.. Lye soap is not harsh if made right and no one is allegeric to lye.. It is no longer lye when the saponification process happens.. (soap being made) 
Handmade goat milk soap has its own glycerin... a process of making handmade soaps it that in the chemical process glycerin is part of it.. Most commerical soap makers (including the huge blocks of natural glycerin melt and pour) have had the glycerin removed and readded.. they sell this natural glycerin on the side.. they make money doing it.. 
The gals you spoke with told you this bunk, they are worried that you might make real soap and knock them down a peg or two.. 
Melt and pour is pretty, thats it.. it is no different then other commerical soaps and cannot compare to a nice handmade soap.. Try both in the shower for a month, and see for yourself..
I will be happy to send you a bar, you get a bar of theirs and tell me two months later what you really think
Barbara


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Thats what my daughter told her LOL and the lady told her good luck with our soap--well we have a hard time keeping ahead with our orders, now trying to get ready for fall shows--I just couldn't imagine using fresh goats milk in a glycerin base, but thought maybe I missed something we would never go that route, we love our soap, we wanted to know about the competition, looks like we won't have any competition -for goats milk soap anyway and that is the only soap we make. It just shows how ignorant she is-- you can't make soap without lye-- and we have people that use it that have major skin problems and love it. When we join, we need a nice intro for the soap. We will choose our words just right. Thanks. Carolyn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

They think because they buy this glycerin melt and pour that it didn't at one time come from lye and butters and oils. They also don't add goatmilk it comes that way. You can order it with Shea, with goatmilk, with honey, plain, white, opaque...I do this for demo's where kids are involved. It is very drying and by the time I am done my cuticles are cracked just like washing dishes without gloves. Now...it can be absolutly beautiful, but that is it.

You could easily just sneak right in and steal the show with your soap, give soap to buyers at stores who carry this other soap and have them try yours. That is how I originally got my stores....here try this, I like my buyers to love my product so they push it and don't want to be in your store if you aren't using my product...Vicki


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Vicki, I agree completely, I want store owners to use my product, I want them to be able to tell customers the benefits of using it and etc etc..
One of my wholesalers came by the other day to get an order and she proceeded to tell me that my soap was better than her husbands sister's soap.. who makes soap also, but melt and pour.. (if you can call that making soap) 
Carolyn, yes if you choose your words right, hand out samples and tell people the great benefits of using handmade goat milk soap, you will steal the show.. You can do this without bashing others soaps too. which you never and I mean never want to to.. just plain not good for business, let your customers decide for themselves.. 
I love to convert people to the real deal..
Barbara


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Carolyn:

Have you been to any of the Pride of Dakota showcases? I've been to a couple and I did notice quite a number of vendors selling natural/handmade/homemade soaps and beauty products. I checked most of them out (what can I say I'm a soap junkie) especially if they had goat milk products. I'd be happy to chat with you about what I saw at the latest show I attended.

Trisha


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Ohh that would be great!! Thanks Carolyn


----------

